# [SOLVED] Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, so this issue has been driving me insane and none of the common solutions have gotten me any closer to fixing it.

Whenever I try to use a keyboard with multimedia hotkeys (Volume up, mute, play, etc), it will usually work fine for a while, before stopping completely. Windows will usually, but not always, start listing the keyboard as an unknown USB device. Restarting the computer does nothing to fix it. Disabling and reinabling the USB drivers in device manager doesnt work, nor does uninstalling and reinstalling them. This problem also persist regardless of which USB port I plug the keyboard into. This keyboard works fine on all other computers in the house, and does not have this issue.

When I use a normal usb keyboard that doesnt have the extra hotkeys, it works fine. Also, if I leave the desktop off for an extended period of time (an hour or so is the shortest so far) the other keyboard will start working again, only for the problem to repeat itself eventually.

My desktop is a custom build with a ASRock H61M/U3S3 motherboard. The BIOS is the most up to date version. I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64 bit OS, which is also currently up to date.

If anymore info is needed please let me know and I will post it asap


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

How old is the Mobo?
Have you had the same problem with more than one Multi-Media USB keyboard?
Did the keyboards you've used come with drivers and are you installing the drivers?
You might want to check the AsRock site for any known issues.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

The mobo is a little bit over a year old.

I had the same problem with the last Multi-Media keyboard I had, but that one was having the issue on all PCs so I assumed the problem was specific to that one. This current one was bought as a replacement. As previously stated, it only has this issue on my custom build and not on the other PCs in the house.

The keyboards didnt come with drivers.

I have checked the AsRock site, but I'll look over it again.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Hi corpulent,

When you connect the multimedia keyboard to your computer, do you use the default windows drivers or the drivers from the multimedia keyboard's website?


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

I'm using the default windows drivers


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Thanks for letting me know. Try using the drivers from the manufacturer's website of your multimedia keyboard. See if this helps resolve the issue, hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

I have checked over the manufacturer's website and they dont seem to have a driver for it.

I'm using a GE model number 98149 keyboard, and I dont see it listed anywhere

GE Windows 7 & Mac Drivers is the link to their drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

If drivers are required, they commonly come with the device.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

The keyboard didnt come with any installation CDs or anything like that. Its a plug and play.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

That's odd since drivers are available on the site but not surprising with low cost devices.
You could try installing the drivers from their site.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

None of the drivers on the site are for my model, nor are they for one that is similar. Should I still attempt to try installing one of the drivers?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Probably because it doesn't need drivers and that's why none were included with the keyboard.
You can try some of the drivers. No harm will be done.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Okay, I've tried a few of the drivers but the problem still persist


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

A quick update. I've tried plugging in the multi media keyboard while the normal keyboard was also plugged in. It works as long as the other keyboard remains plugged in. If I unplug the normal keyboard, the problem starts again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Hi have you tried this USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

I've tried what you suggested, and the problem still persist. I have no idea what could be the problem here and its driving me nuts


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

I have posted this problems to other forums, and I may have found a solution. 

Someone recommended I run a program called AdwCleaner, and after doing so, the keyboard regained the ability to run bios from start up, has remained stable for the entire day, and there is now a pop up in the cornor of the screen when I use the volume control functions that was never there before.










Although I don't want to say for sure that the problem is solved, it is seeming more likely that it is, and I'm posting this here incase someone else should have a similar problem in the future. I will come back again and mark this as solved should the issue not crop up again soon, as this is not the longest I've gone without the keyboard stopping, but it is the most stable it has been in a long time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Sounds like you got some malware, hope it is gone now


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*

Edited because it actually seems there was a tad bit of malware. So yeah, I think that was the problem and im in the process of cleaning it all out now and making sure it doesnt come back


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wired Multimedia USB Keyboard not working*



joeten said:


> Sounds like you got some malware, hope it is gone now


Ditto ^ Sounds like an infection and glad you got it resolved.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry to post on a post marked as solved, but I feel I should share this in case anyone else has this issue. After I posted that my issue was "solved", the problem just ended up happening again later. It was then that I noticed a pattern that I never noticed before.

My girlfriend generally plugs her laptops charger into the same surge protector that my PC is connected to. We've been doing this for years so it never occurred to me that this was the cause of my problem. However, I started noticing that it just so happens that my keyboard freaks out whenever she plugs her laptop in.

After testing this theory using various desktop computers alongside other laptops and laptop chargers plugged into different surge protectors and in different parts of the house, I've discovered that her laptop's charger is faulty, and is causing the error. No matter how many variables I changed, whenever her charger was plugged into a laptop, the keyboard stopped functioning, regardless of what PC it was connected to at the time.

I'll keep this forum up to date in case anymore revelations come to light about this whole thing, but I feel secure in saying this was the cause, as it is easily replicated under a variety of situations, and the cause and fix are consistent, which has not been the case in any of my other "leads" previously.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you found the problem and thanks for posting back with what you discovered.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That was something I would not have given a thought to, most unusual


----------

